# Anyone know what this deposit is?



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I had an unusual direct deposit from Amazon this morning. On my online statement it's described as "ACH Deposit ACH/CRED AMAZON US*WA, 98109" and it's for $2.01. 

98109 is the zip code for Seattle. I had almost $80 in sales on Amazon in April. I like to update my online statement and describe the entries better, so my wife will know what they are, but I have no idea what that one is.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

It's probably going to be one of the weird stores, like Japan?


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Over the years I've received a few of those head-scratchers. Normally, they are a very small about.

I just write it off as Amazon correcting some previous payment. Thankfully, they've never taken money out of my account... LOL


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe it's a success bonus.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

I just had one of these 3 days before their usual disbursement of my royalties - for £159 and change.

I 'think' it might be a refund of my tax payments prior to getting my EIN number sorted.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

It's free money because they like you. At least that would be a nice way to view it until proven otherwise!


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

When reconciling the books, there's occasionally an "that doesn't quite make sense; what conversion rate were they using? Because that's off by..." that varies from 2 cents to around 5 dollars.

Within two months, there's inevitably an oddball deposit for the missing amount. Makes reconciling revenues received vs. revenues earned a bit of a pain now and then, but the numbers do work out.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Jeff Bezos found some change in his sofa cushions.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

I admit I never pay any attention. With paperback sales in different stores and some tiny payment from japan etc., I don't worry about it. I just look at my bank statement and total everything and stick it into my income/expense spreadsheet. 

Amazon could rook me, but I doubt it. And I'll bet I'd never untangle it if they did. So I don't worry.

Lalalalala... That's me whistling my unwary way down the path. 

(However, I'll note that I got a notice from Amazon Crossing recently that said one of the contract clauses for my German translation was an error in THEIR favor that they had now changed. That gave me some good faith.)


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

If you gave your bank a call they could probably enlighten you.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Go to KDP and click Payments. See if it's listed there.

If not, go to CreateSpace and run the Payment History report. 

You'll find the amount on one of those and can see what it's for.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Lynn McNamee said:


> Go to KDP and click Payments. See if it's listed there.
> 
> If not, go to CreateSpace and run the Payment History report.
> 
> You'll find the amount on one of those and can see what it's for.


Thanks, found it on KDP Payments. It was paid by Amazon CA on 6/20. Not sure whey they paid only a small part of the CA royalty, nor why it's early. The regular CA payment of $28.26 is scheduled for 6/30. Maybe it's making up for a past mistake.


----------

